# It's the Time-Out Chair...for Girls!



## flyingspaghettimama (Dec 18, 2001)

http://www.babybestbuy.com/rocking-c...eout-girls.asp

Doesn't it warm the cockles of your heart? Oh, and there's one for boys too.

Quote:

Time out to think about the things you do, but always remember, I love you!"
Is it just me, or do you find this item to be uh, creepy? Like Baby Jane does Time Out? Does the girl in the chair have to have a pressed linen dress, saddle shoes, and corkscrew curls?

I mean, I _guess_ it's better than the naughty step, kinda. Not really.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

It's an adorable little rocking chair... if only it wasn't marketed as a "time out chair" it would be fine.


----------



## RootBeerFloat (Nov 22, 2005)

Great, now I'm totally disturbed. I love the added timer.


----------



## lccreature (May 9, 2006)

Ya, thats creepy!


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

I saw one at a store once its pretty creepy like sticking a dunce hat on your child. Oh soo fun







:


----------



## Brigianna (Mar 13, 2006)

I guess it could be used for "time-out" as in "quiet time" or "calm-down time" rather than the punishment "time-out." Okay, I'm reaching a bit. But $99 for a kiddie chair? That's the real outrage!


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

my MIL got my son a time-out stool when he was about 6mo old. i almost had a heart attack. it lives at her house and has never been used. and won't ever be if i have anything to say about it.

it's a cute stool, perfect size, nice cushioning, etc....if only there weren't a big embroidered clock on it with the words "Time Out". pft.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

soooo creepy, on sooooo many levels.


----------



## Butter (Oct 6, 2004)

It's a bit odd. My brother has a "comtemplation chair" for his girls, but when they sit in it they talk about what's going on and how they are feeling, etc. Much nicer than time out for 5 minutes sort of thing. I just can't imagine spending $99 on a chair for a kid, let alone for a chair specifically for punishment!


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

Yuck


----------



## monkey's mom (Jul 25, 2003)

Gang,

You all *clearly* missed this part:

Quote:

it is sure to become a buddy, a best friend and a treasured part of a special little one's memories!
Because $99 for a a buddy, a best friend, AND treasured memories is a DEAL!









If sitting in a chair becomes "a treasured part" of my kids' memories, I might as well publically admit that I failed miserably at this parenting thing.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Wow, that is way out!


----------



## MammaKoz (Dec 9, 2003)




----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

I've seen this before, several catalogs sell it. A 'buddy'? Yeah, I'm sure kids LOVE it!


----------



## flyingspaghettimama (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla*
It's an adorable little rocking chair... if only it wasn't marketed as a "time out chair" it would be fine.

I know, I was like, oh, a reflection chair would be nice, a place to get away from it all...oh, that's not what they mean at all.

Ruthla, go sit in your girl's time out chair (an heirloom-to-be!) and think about what a naughty but pretty girl you've been.

What girl isn't going to want to take an axe to the heirloom-to-be chair, once she's old enough? _FREAK_ YOUR TIMEOUT CHAIR, mommy. I hate your freaking chair.

Well, I guess good girls wouldn't do that.


----------



## ^guest^ (Jul 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flyingspaghettimama*
Well, I guess good girls wouldn't do that.

I consider myself a relatively well-behaved girl, and I can honestly say if my mother had something like this, I would do the mexican hat dance on top of it. And then use the remains for a ritual bonfire


----------



## Joannarachel (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flyingspaghettimama*
What girl isn't going to want to take an axe to the heirloom-to-be chair, once she's old enough? _FREAK_ YOUR TIMEOUT CHAIR, mommy. I hate your freaking chair.










:

"Creepy" was the first word that came to mind when I opened the link...and I didn't even read that everyone else said it too







:


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brigianna*
I guess it could be used for "time-out" as in "quiet time" or "calm-down time" rather than the punishment "time-out." Okay, I'm reaching a bit. But $99 for a kiddie chair? That's the real outrage!

I know, it's super cute if it didn't have that stupid little rhyme on it. I might look for one on Ebay, I could just decoupage over that.


----------



## Plummeting (Dec 2, 2004)

Quote:

Complete with actual timer you can set for up to *15 minutes*.
Even the "experts" who recommend using time out say it should only be one minute per year of age, so why would you need a 15 minute timer?!?! Seriously, I don't know how big that chair is, but surely they aren't expecting a kid more than about 7 to sit in it, so they're recommending you give them DOUBLE the amount of time in time out that "experts" recommend.







: Either that, or they're suggesting you sit a "child" who is almost an adult in that chair for punishment.







:


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:

Even "time out" becomes fun with this rocking chair!








:

I'd be there with my axe too!


----------



## theatermom (Jun 5, 2006)

uke

I'd rather that my mom just spank me and send me to my room -- ugh, talk about cruel and unusual punishment! (though, I have to admit that I've never really liked pink!







)

And the way that it's described is totally creepy. Ewwww...


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *monkey's mom*
If sitting in a chair becomes "a treasured part" of my kids' memories, I might as well publically admit that I failed miserably at this parenting thing.

I know you meant something very different, but this made me laugh. One of my most treasured memories of childhood is snuggling up with my sister in an armchair and reading to her...


----------



## ImoKit (Jan 20, 2006)

The sad thing is that there are going to be parents who think this is a good idea and its possible for a simble of punishment to be a treasured heirloom. That this marketing scheme is saying there are people so materilistic that they think that having a nice rocking chair to sit on, will make the kid enjoy themselves while being punishment.
Hmm - i understand this thinking very well (I lie - i understand there are people who think like this, but I don't understand it.


----------



## Houdini (Jul 14, 2004)

I don't agree with time-outs per say, but I did find a really cute bench for my kids when they were little. My MIL bought it for us. It said Time Out on it, but my crew used it to watch TV. We never used it for time out.


----------



## NoHiddenFees (Mar 15, 2002)

A good friend of mine has a time out bench on her back porch. It's next to her chair and is there for a relaxing time out(side). I'm pretty sure that's not how the giver pictured it would be used.


----------



## stormchaser_al (Jun 15, 2006)

I am sorry but my girls would try to get in trouble in order to sit in that pretty pink rocking chair. Cut chair but bad idea!


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Quote:

Even "time out" becomes fun with this chair!
Um, isn't the whole thing about time out is that it's not fun? I would have broken this thing in half if my mom had tried to put me in it!


----------



## De-lovely (Jan 8, 2005)

Its not even creepy as so much as it is weird....why would someone who enforces time out want the chair to be "fun" doesnt that dismiss the whole idea??

but yes in essence its very creepy and the timer is even more ridiculous....

Elm I see we were posting at the same time....


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brigianna*
I guess it could be used for "time-out" as in "quiet time" or "calm-down time" rather than the punishment "time-out." Okay, I'm reaching a bit.

That's what I was thinking too, until I read the description and saw where it said that part about "time to think about the things you do..." It's definitely designed to be used as part of punishment.

~Nay


----------



## Suprakid1982 (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brigianna*
I guess it could be used for "time-out" as in "quiet time" or "calm-down time" rather than the punishment "time-out." Okay, I'm reaching a bit. But $99 for a kiddie chair? That's the real outrage!


id seems more like something id give to my kids (if i had a daughter) as a present, for them to keep in their room or whatever to match the decor, not at all as a time out chair.

heck theyd be more concentrating on rocking back and forth than TIME OUT.

and creepy,hows this for creepy, it makes me see that doll from the stephen king episode of the x files creepy.

and 99 bucks for a time out chair?! insane? i think thats a wee ebit too light for something like this.


----------

